# My New TT (Build Thread



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

*My New TT (Build Thread)*

I just aquired my tt on thursday night and thought i might go ahead and introduce it. It is a 225 6 speed quattro with only 32000 miles! Silver with grey/black interior. I am still over joyed with it and i am finding things everyday that i hadnt seen before. This thread is for the proggression of mods and i will add to it every so often.
So far my list for the main things is:
ST coilovers
3.2l rear valence and wing
ROTA Grids 17x9
Engine related mods...not decided yet

I am still searching for more things, but this is it for now.

Here are some pics that i took just a little while ago, thanks for looking!


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

looks very clean... good luck with everything


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^thanks, I just ordered the 3.2L rear valence


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Let me add something to your list for you
-New plate insert for front bumper. 
That would drive me crazy to see that every day.Other then that its time to get to work:thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

yea that is a given, but i could only find the ecs tuning one which is primed. Is there an already painted one for sale?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice, clean.

what's the black strips on the rear seat loops?

cheers


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I noticed that also today while i was cleaning it. I honestly have no idea what it is for. As far as i can tell its like velcro/tape. Ill be removing it soon haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Check the classifieds


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

just ordered me some st coils and a panzer plate:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice work. The car looks clean. What year is it?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> nice work. The car looks clean. What year is it?


thanks, its a 2001


----------



## VroomTT (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats on the awesome find:thumbup:

Welcome:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> thanks, its a 2001


awesome. don't forget to change your timing belt :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

VroomTT said:


> Congrats on the awesome find:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome:beer:


thanks!



Neb said:


> awesome. don't forget to change your timing belt :beer:


yea i got a few more miles, but it will be done soon


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

just ordered spacers, 15f and 20r. i cant wait till everything gets here


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

All the parts finally came in on Friday, going to put them on within this week hopefully.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks very clean:thumbup: for the front bumper insert just bring it to the body shop that's what I did and you can't even tell


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I guess you could say that i have officially broken the ice, thanks again TTC2k5


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I guess you could say that i have officially broken the ice, thanks again TTC2k5


 Welcome. Your shift gate needs a make-over...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Charles, The V2 looks great. Glad you're happy. 

Paul's got a sleeve on his shaft cut from a golf club shaft. Works well with the V1s like Pauls, but not so much on the V2 as the top is domed and there's a little more rubbing. But, take a little wet/dry to that shaft and it will polish up nicely. 

Check the pics/video at Charlies website and you'll see his V2 with polished shaft...from wet/dry. 


http://www.vagmeistter.com/ 

cheers


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

paullee said:


> Welcome. Your shift gate needs a make-over...:laugh::laugh:


 thanks, yea tthe pic was when i first put it on so it looks kinda messy. 


TTC2k5 said:


> Charles, The V2 looks great. Glad you're happy.
> 
> Paul's got a sleeve on his shaft cut from a golf club shaft. Works well with the V1s like Pauls, but not so much on the V2 as the top is domed and there's a little more rubbing. But, take a little wet/dry to that shaft and it will polish up nicely.
> 
> ...


 thanks for that link, i remember your pm saying to wet/dry sand it, but this clears things up.:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Welcome. Your shift gate needs a make-over...:laugh::laugh:


 Hey Paul, 

I just noticed you put some "dimples" in the top of your budget knob. Well played/very OEM-ish. 

Charles, 

check it out. ^^^^ Time to get that dremel out and go to work. ;-) 

bob


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

8 dimples and then polished the crap out of it! 

Looks like you sold New Guy the V1, not V2. Am I wrong?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

That's the V2 (1 piece). Sold the V1 (2 piece) to a local guy. 
Edit: if you look close at his pic, you can also see the slight dome (not flat) in it too.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> That's the V2 (1 piece). Sold the V1 (2 piece) to a local guy.
> Edit: if you look close at his pic, you can also see the slight dome (not flat) in it too.


 Yah I see it now. The ring threw me off. Glad to see the shift gates went to good homes.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> Yah I see it now. The ring threw me off. Glad to see the shift gates went to good homes.


 yea, they did. One roadster, one coupe. It's all good.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

dropped the car off early this morning at the shop...should be getting it back tommorow. i cant wait to get it back!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What are you getting done?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> What are you getting done?


ST Coils, Panzer plate, and ecs spacers


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

An update finally, here are some pics that my friend took over the weekend. I am going lower next week, im just letting the coils settle a bit before i go lower.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks allot better what seize spacers did u use.and take it by the body shop its only going to cost 75 to 100 bucks
but keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't wait till you lower it, looks damn good though


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Looks allot better what seize spacers did u use.and take it by the body shop its only going to coast 75 100 bucks
> but keep it up:thumbup:


Thanks, the spacers were 15f and 20r. Yea I keep on forgetting to get the plate filler fixed, but ill remember one of these days 


A3 Guy said:


> I can't wait till you lower it, looks damn good though


Thanks (A3 Guy is the person who took the new pictures)


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

*UPDATE...its been awhile*

well its time to bump the old thread.

Some new stuff is on the car, 3.2 rear valence and front filler plate is fixed.

I got some stuff on the way like madmax's control arms and a 42dd intake.

Here's some xmmas day pics.

Have nice day


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Very nice...for silver. ;-)

spacers/lowered really make the fat5s pop. Martha would say, "it's a good thing."

cheers and merry xmas.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## amodub (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey how does the st suspension feel


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Curious as to what your F&R fender to ground measurements are? I have the same ST coils and i cant get it lower than 25 1/4" in the rear.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Curious as to what your F&R fender to ground measurements are? I have the same ST coils and i cant get it lower than 25 1/4" in the rear.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Curious as to what your F&R fender to ground measurements are? I have the same ST coils and i cant get it lower than 25 1/4" in the rear.


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

96AAAjetta said:


> Ive been here a year and a half and hate it a little more every day. Only 6 mos. and ill be back in the good ole United States of Awesomerica.


But it's an awesome place when you're 12.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

96AAAjetta said:


> Curious as to what your F&R fender to ground measurements are? I have the same ST coils and i cant get it lower than 25 1/4" in the rear.


I will check when I get home.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, i just measured my G to F height and both in the front and rear im at just a tad below 25".

oh and i put my 42dd intake on, its nice. The quality is amazing


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

veddy nice:thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks!

Madmax's control arms are here and waiting to be installed.

I also got something else from 42dd coming in the mail aswell.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I got madmax's control arms on and I have to say I was completely blown away with how well they perform. Definitley one of the best upgrades for the tt. 

I also got my 42dd street series dp put on and it is phenominal as well. ( sorry my camera was acting up so no pics of the dp.

Control arms


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Good update! I like your ride!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks man!

Does anyone have a link or Info on how to remove the reflector in the headlights? Like a DIY?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It more or less just go for it and be careful. There are a few pics in my build thread for reference


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Yea so basically its just throwing them in the oven. Then exacto knifing the sealent and then popping the lense out? How long should I throw them in the oven for and what temp should the oven be?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Does anyone have a link or Info on how to remove the reflector in the headlights? Like a DIY?


MikePhillips diy here. Best on the web.

http://public.fotki.com/mcphill/audi_stuff/lighting_systems/osirdesign_smoked/

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Use a heat gun. Takes longer but more precise


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Use a heat gun. Takes longer but more precise


Also more dangerous...hot spots/melting from which there is no recovery.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Also more dangerous...hot spots/melting from which there is no recovery.


Just take your time. It took me 10 minutes each lens, but I didnt risk the wire insulation or the other plastic parts. It can be done either way. It all depends on what you feel more comfortable with


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Alright thanks for that link TTC2k5, I think ill try to stick to the oven because I know ill probably screw it up with a heatgun.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Alright thanks for that link TTC2k5, I think ill try to stick to the oven because I know ill probably screw it up with a heatgun.


FWIW, heat gun is handy for the reassembly. Once separated, the adhesive is no longer evenly distributed around the lenses. The heat gun makes it easy to 'fine tune' some of the adhesive globs when squeezing the lights back together after baking.

As I recall, I went 10min, then 5, then 5, then 5 at 170F when taking them apart and then putting them back together. Pulling or squeezing between each heat session as appropriate.

Here you can see globs after they've been put back together. The globs are keeping the headlight from being fully sealed up. With careful use of the heat gun, you can make them all go away and really close-up the lens.











GL.

cheers.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thank you!


Oh ok I see now, I gotta make sure they seal back up completely. I hate leaking headlights :banghead:


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll just leave these here....


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ haha nice. Does anyone know whats going on with my car? Whenever I let off the gas in either first or second gear there are chirps of the sounds of gears grinding or something like that along with the normal trans sound. My mechanic friend said it could maybe be the flywheel/clutxh. I am betting on this cause i dont know when the last time the car was serviiced and i bet they are original. Any insight would be great. 

Along with that does anyone know if it is really bad for the axles if I take out the perches from the coils in the rear?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

axels will be fine in the rear. I have no perches and AFCO springs.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

i vant yor kar


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

seanmcd72 said:


> i vant yor kar


 Its veddy nice yes?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

haha, thanks guys. 

PLAYED, do you remember what fairing size you had for your thule?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

ok, I know this is a really really dumb question, but I just recieved a thule 757 in the mail today and ive found myself completely stumped on how to put it on. Ive searched and searched, but nothing. I feel really stupid because everyone talks about how it is the simplest thing in the world to do. haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I believe it was a large. Not positive. Check my build thread because I have a pic with the box behind it and the size I think. 
To put it on you unlock the ends and pull the caps out. Don't pull them completely out and turn them to loosen and tighten. Then once on the car place them above the oem holes and tighten both sides until they are even and tight. Also if you have them on right they should bow down in the center of the bars.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

alright thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I just ordered integrated engineering's coil pack adaptors with the red coilpacks. Its not much, but its something.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, today my integrated engineering coilpack adaptors and coilpacks came in today. Some great looking peices!

I would also like to know how to put them in. Can anyone hook me up with a DIY on this? I cant find anything. Thanks


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

its been a while, but here is a little vid my friend came up with. Oh and I have power slot slotted rotors and geenstuff brake pads in the trunk right now.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

how do you like the new coils?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Jayizdaman said:


> how do you like the new coils?


They are fantastic. They are the perfect median between stiff and soft IMO and with madmax's CA's, the car couldnt be any better in the handleing department.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Time for an update.:wave:

Since I last posted in this thread I have installed power slot slotteed front rotors and greenstuff pads front and rear. Great set up for the price.

Also I deleted my muffler and put on techtonics tuning exhaust tips, I had them turned up a little. I really like the noise itand how it pops.

I put 2.0fsi coilpacks and integrated engineering adaptors.

Unfortunatly my diverter valve blew yesterday. So a forge 007 is in the mail as of right now.

Thats pretty much it on with the pics



















I also got around to polishing the shaft so it would match all the polished parts of the gated shifter











A quick question as well. I saw PLAYED's build thread and noticed that all of the lines ontop of the motor had been removed. I pmed him and he said he relocated them to underneath his battery. Does anyone have a DIY on how to do this?

Pic for reference all of the stuff in the black circle


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Also my Thule 757 is up for sale

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5644303-Thule-757-For-Sale


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Some new stuff 

Forge 007 

My friend and I polished my charge pipe. 

Any advice on how to make the charge pipe pop a little bit more? It just looks like bear metal right now.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would just get a silicone one in whatever color looks the best.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

No one makes a silicone replacement but forge does bake a polished one thoe


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I would just get a silicone one in whatever color looks the best.


 Whoops, I meant my charge pipe.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> No one makes a silicone replacement but forge does bake a polished one thoe


 Alright thanks, but is there anything else I can do polishing wise to my current one?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh charge pipe. Gotcha. You could get it ceramic coated is some cool color. Other then that I would just let it be


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

look into peters black TT build, his mani is baller clean.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> look into peters black TT build, his mani is baller clean.


 thanks yea his manifold looks insane. 



PLAYED TT said:


> Oh charge pipe. Gotcha. You could get it ceramic coated is some cool color. Other then that I would just let it be


 Yea I think ill just let it be and polish it some more here and there. The next task is relocating all of those hoses ontop of the block.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I havnt updated this thread in a while!

I havnt been at my house for over a month, but when I get back alot of things are happening to the TT.

Heres a little exhaust vid my friend shot a couple months back. 

Enjoy.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

New photos. Credit goes to A3 Guy 









































































flickr.com/brennanlaust


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Its been a while looking good so what's next


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

01ttgt28 said:


> Its been a while looking good so what's next


Haha it has been a while. I don't know what's next really. Im definatly going lower front and rear. After that clean up the engine bay by relocating all of the vac lines. I also scored a nardi wheel which I will put on soon. Other than that nothing, but im sure ill think up something else to drain my wallet some more.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

wd40 and like 1000-2000 sandpaper
its like wet sanding for polishing metal
works good


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Im not sure I understand what you mean.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

The mk2 wheels look awesome, I always liked them and wondered how'd they'd look on our TT :thumbup:

N249/vac delete: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4048354-DIY-Engine-Clean-up-Pt.-1-N249-delete 
(note: you do not need a resistor for the project, just keep the N249 plugged in and tucked away in the engine bay, same goes for the N112 evap valve, if you decide to ditch the SAI stuff as well)


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

l88m22vette said:


> The mk2 wheels look awesome, I always liked them and wondered how'd they'd look on our TT :thumbup:
> 
> N249/vac delete: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4048354-DIY-Engine-Clean-up-Pt.-1-N249-delete
> (note: you do not need a resistor for the project, just keep the N249 plugged in and tucked away in the engine bay, same goes for the N112 evap valve, if you decide to ditch the SAI stuff as well)


Thanks man! Ill check out that thread asap.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> Nice and clean :thumbup:


Thanks man!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Awesome work! I'm watchin!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Clean car, would be cleaner if you debadge the rear!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Awesome work! I'm watchin!


 Thanks!


Neb said:


> Clean car, would be cleaner if you debadge the rear!


I dont know. I am all for debadging, but for some reason I really like the badges on our tt's...for the meantime


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> A quick question as well. I saw PLAYED's build thread and noticed that all of the lines ontop of the motor had been removed. I pmed him and he said he relocated them to underneath his battery. Does anyone have a DIY on how to do this?
> 
> Pic for reference all of the stuff in the black circle


If you still need to do this, take a look at my latest fotki folder. Sorry, but they are not all neatly together and you may need to page thru all four to see the changes I made.
http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-engine/

The spaghetti mess you refer to are all of the vacuum hoses connected to the N249. While I didn't hide mine, I did replace all of those rubber hoses with silicone hoses. I could have moved the N249 by just using longer hoses where necessary.

I believe others have moved theirs, moved them to below the metal plate at the front of the engine (where the N75 is hiding), below the plastic plate at the oil dip stick. There is actually quite a bit of room there and it is easier to get to than say, below the battery, if you need to change things out at a later date. 

The key is: the N249 is the center of the spaghetti hub. So, you only need longer hoses to got back to the DV (if it is in the original spot). Of the two hoses that go from the N249 to between the opening in the intake manifold, one is already connected to the N75 (below that metal plate) and the other is connected to a nipple on the bottom left-side of the intake manifold. All of the others are very visible so easy to run longer hoses.










You will need 3.5 or 4mm (I used 4mm as it is easier to find) for the two going thru the manifold. Use 6mm for the DV to N249 and 8mm for the others. The only one you will not replace with normal silicone, is the rubber y-connector that is on the right side of the N249 that has that little black valve attached to it.

If you decide to do this and have any questions, PM me.

cheers.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^Thanks for that post,

I have run into a bit of a problem lately with my boost pressure.

About a week ago I was driving on the hwy and noticed that my car was exceptionally slow. I looked at my boost gauge and sure enough it was only putting out 5 psi vs. the normal 18psi.

I immeadiatly came to the conclusion that it was a boost leak, but I couldnt hear a leaking sound. Evrything was spooling up just find and then it just flatspots at 5psi.

I just remembered that during the track day I did two weeks ago I got a cel. Someone at the track scanned it for me and gave me the code. I looked it up and it had to do with the maf. It didnt effect performance so he just cleared it

I didnt have another cel until about 2 days ago when another one popped up which im guessing its for the maf.

So my question is do you think my maf is causing the boost failure? I tried cleaning the maf, but that didnt do anything. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody? I just ordered a new maf. Hoping that will cure it.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

So on my way to work this morining I get on the on ramp to the hwy and what do you know, my car decided to give me my boost back after 3 weeks. Oddest car I have ever seen:thumbup: haha


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Some new photos with the front set down a little and the rear perches removed: 

 
Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr 

 
Rivalry by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> Looks great!


 Thanks man! Im glad I finally got it closer to the ground. It needs to get cleaned though.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I sniped this guy from across the street and parked next to him. I couldnt pass up this photo opp.

Sorry for the absolutly hideous cell phone quality shot.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Silver is nice, but AG is mo nice. 



















cheers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Silver is nice, but AG is mo nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha very nice!



Forty-six and 2 said:


> Nice shots!


Thanks.


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

New shots with the 3.2 rear spoiler:


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


TT Long Exposure by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


New Lighting didn't work out, but this is pretty cool. by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Unedited by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not updated this thread in ages.


Heres a little teaser of the new wheels.


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a shot of the TT with an imported, german-spec Quattro:


New vs. Old by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

New Wheels: 



 
Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr 

 
Charles' New Carlssons by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Some pics after a full detail:

Das gefällt mir. by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## A3 Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

Couple more:


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Just put the afco springs in and added a lot of camber. It lowered it a lot. I mean a lot. Wasn't expecting that much of a change haha. Now it has reverse rake and the rear rubs when just driving down the road. I need to get an alignment asap.

Here is a crappy phone picture.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looks good but think you should equal the wheel gap out


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

StateSideS3 said:


> looks good but think you should equal the wheel gap out


Definitely will very soon. I have to get a new mid pipe made because the 3" one I have on there now hangs way to low with my new rear GTF height. I beached myself a couple of times coming home from switching the springs haha.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Make sure that you're not riding on bumpstops. At that height you're probably sitting on them. Once you chop them the ride will be much better :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> Make sure that you're not riding on bumpstops. At that height you're probably sitting on them. Once you chop them the ride will be much better :beer:


I just looked through your thread. I don't know if I am on the bump stops or not, but the ride is pretty horrendous now. I am a little weary of cutting the bump stops because that seems to be the only thing that is remotely holding it in place. I also looked around at other people running afcos with no perches and it seems as though I am a little lower than other people in the rear. I don't know if this is because my ST shocks are blown or what, but the rubbing is terrible. Like I said I rub when just driving the car, probably because of the crazy toe that it has now. Did you do any trimming to your fender liner in the rear? Thanks in advance :beer: and you car is looking good!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks! And yes I had to do some trimming and bending to what it was rubbing on. There's a spot where the quarter panel meets the bumper, that's the rub spot.

And you'd pretty much have to be airborn to lose the spring (in my opinion). I cut the bumpstops to the top of the metal collar, so about 1.5" high. So it's not like there's nothing there at all.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> Thanks! And yes I had to do some trimming and bending to what it was rubbing on. *There's a spot where the quarter panel meets the bumper, that's the rub spot.*
> 
> And you'd pretty much have to be airborn to lose the spring (in my opinion). I cut the bumpstops to the top of the metal collar, so about 1.5" high. So it's not like there's nothing there at all.


Yes that is exactly where mine rubs! I haven't had a look at the fender liner yet, but i can kind of feel a sort of square kink jetting out right at that seam. Hopefully I can get it all squared away before H20i.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Well I couldn't stand the bounce of the afcos and pretty much using the bump stops as my spring so I took out the afcos and put the st springs back in. I also chewed through my rear tires in the two weeks of having the afcos in because of the excessive toe in I had with them. Going to save up for air now. I will post some updates as I get parts for the air setup. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Well I couldn't stand the bounce of the afcos


This is the boat I'm in. I think I'm going to order some H&R's that are the same height and bump the spring rate up a lot. If only SWIFT made springs short enough I'd goo with them as I replaced my fronts with theirs and they ride perfect:beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> This is the boat I'm in. I think I'm going to order some H&R's that are the same height and bump the spring rate up a lot. If only SWIFT made springs short enough I'd goo with them as I replaced my fronts with theirs and they ride perfect:beer:


Nice dude. 

So I haven't updated this thread in a while.

Nothing has changed on the car unfortunately thanks to being away at school, but air will be coming very soon. :beer:

I also found this picture of my car way back from this year's SOWO.

So yea, that is all.


SoWo 2013 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> but air will be coming very soon.


Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! You're becoming one of them:laugh:
lol jk. I feel like the low static crowd is shrinking more and more by the day


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! You're becoming one of them:laugh:
> lol jk. I feel like the low static crowd is shrinking more and more by the day


Static still > air


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Static still > air


This^


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! You're becoming one of them:laugh:
> lol jk. I feel like the low static crowd is shrinking more and more by the day





Neb said:


> Static still > air


Hahaha. 

I know I am now considered a traitor, a quitter, a cheater, but the quest for teh lowz is aiming me straight towards the bag riders website. 

If its any consolation my STs will be neatly tucked away in the garage waiting for their comeback.

Of course to make this happen it takes this magical thing called money which is the TT's favorite item to consume.

Teasers will come soon though. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I know I am now considered a traitor, a quitter, a cheater, but the quest for teh lowz is aiming me straight towards the bag riders website.
> 
> ...


Haha its all good


DaCabrioGuy said:


> Of course to make this happen it takes this magical thing called money which is the TT's favorite item to consume.


Quote of the week:laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Some updates.

Picked up some new 2.5" lips for the Carlssons. The new width in the rear will be 18x10.

Air should be coming this week. :beer: :beer: :beer: 

And thats about it.

Here are some pics I took today. Its in full winter mode rolling on the stockers. 

Enjoy

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11896963873/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2830/11896963873_e0fbe8bc31_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11897146234/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5500/11897146234_d7c45f2d0c_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11897593846/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/11897593846_f0c1126bfb_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Forgot to update my thread.

So this came.

And its all going in this weekend. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## BBTuner (Nov 18, 2013)

I'me fitting mine now  

I cant wait to look where are going to fit swiches, gauge and tank 

It's really difficult to find good and functional places to fit everithing :S


----------



## V-GTI-R (Apr 30, 2005)

whats the name of the mk2 stockers you had on?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

BBTuner said:


> I'me fitting mine now
> 
> I cant wait to look where are going to fit swiches, gauge and tank
> 
> It's really difficult to find good and functional places to fit everithing :S


Haha for sure. I am still figuring out the details for my setup.



V-GTI-R said:


> whats the name of the mk2 stockers you had on?


They are called turbines or 7 arms.

I still have my set with tires if you want them!


----------



## V-GTI-R (Apr 30, 2005)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Haha for sure. I am still figuring out the details for my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i had the extra cash laying around most definitely.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Annnnd installed. :beer:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12962979104/" title="IMG_0488 by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2167/12962979104_4cf10eb770_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_0488"></a>


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sick :beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looking good
i would ask some other guys on air though about modifications to get low, my buddys TT tucks 17s on air


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Neb said:


> sick :beer:


Thank you sir :beer:



StateSideS3 said:


> looking good
> i would ask some other guys on air though about modifications to get low, my buddys TT tucks 17s on air


Yea the rears definitely need to come down a bit more. I was lower in the rear when I had the afco springs in.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I know this page is already full of photos, but I am pretty happy with how these turned out.

Both taken in downtown Cincinnati.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13052829804/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2518/13052829804_fd5e9a90c2_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13052829024/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2673/13052829024_ce36049775_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

looks great, how bad was the install?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Mikett said:


> looks great, how bad was the install?


Thanks! To be honest it was an absolute PITA. It was worth it though haha.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Thought I would bump this for good measure.

Well nothing has changed. Still in "winter mode" but things are happening starting next week when I return home from college as I rush to get the old TT ready for Sowo over the span of a month :screwy:

Stay tuned.

In the mean time, here are some more boring pictures I took recently 



<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13812307305" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7433/13812307305_d6a50682d3_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13837454923" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/13837454923_9e931c2f5e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------

